# Barista Touch upgrades/mods



## BobbyDazzler (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi everyone, I'm fairly new to the coffee scene and took the plunge a few months back to buy myself a Sage Barista Touch. Ive been loving it but have now got to the experimentation stage. I have got myself a new tamper (motta 53mm) and a coffee distribution tool. I just wondered if anyone has changed any parts on the machine itself? I've read about different shower screens and baskets which needed some slight modification for the DTP but wasn't sure if the sizing was the same. Does anyone have any experience? I was also looking for a 53mm dosing funnel and naked portafilter. Thanks for your help


----------



## HRC99 (Dec 4, 2018)

Interested to know where you got the distribution tool from?


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

I got a 53mm distribution tool from amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Espresso-Distributor-%C2%BBSpecial-Extraction-Machines/dp/B079Y2TGLQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1545986042&sr=8-1&keywords=coffee+distributor+53mm


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sage baskets are pretty good, personally I'd stick with them. Naked pf either Sage used to do them at a hideous price, or people used to get them made themselves/


----------



## HRC99 (Dec 4, 2018)

Iris said:


> I got a 53mm distribution tool from amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Espresso-Distributor-%C2%BBSpecial-Extraction-Machines/dp/B079Y2TGLQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1545986042&sr=8-1&keywords=coffee+distributor+53mm


Are you happy with it? Do you find it makes a difference?


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

HRC99 said:


> Are you happy with it? Do you find it makes a difference?


yes I love it, wouldn't be without it now. It really affords a great even extraction and has improved the taste of my espresso which is the most important thing, using a bottomless portafilter I can see no channelling.


----------



## HRC99 (Dec 4, 2018)

That's great. Ordered!

Sorry to keep on with the questions but where did you get a 54mm bottomless portafilter?


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

HRC99 said:


> That's great. Ordered!
> 
> Sorry to keep on with the questions but where did you get a 54mm bottomless portafilter?


I actually bought a spare portafilter from sage, then I took to a local metalworks business and asked them to cut it for me, they charged £25.

There is a forum member on here also that I cuts the portafilters, Joey24Dirt you could ask if he still makes the bottomless portafilters.


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

I had 2 barista touch's from John Lewis - they were only brewing at 55 c - really bitter espressos - I even got an engineer out. In the end I went for an oracle. Much happier now!


----------

